# Flashback "The Classic Rock Experience" Arena Tour



## Hendrix08 (May 19, 2008)

Performed by *The Mystic Orchestra *, FlashbackThe Classic Rock Experience is a largescale arena production combining 6 truckloads of intelligent lighting with a monumental laser light show and pyrotechnics display. 

Licensed vintage video as well as newly produced video and animations shown on 7 screens around the arena (including on an inflatable 30-foot zeppelin housing two 10-foot screens will float tethered below the scoreboard at mid-audience position). Flashback will accompany live performances by approximately 30 musicians and vocalists, showcasing the music, bands and icons of the 60s and 70s Classic Rock era such as Led Zeppelin, The Moody Blues, Three Dog Night, Chicago, The Doors, Elvis and John Denver, Janis Joplin, Jimi Hendrix, Rod Stewart, Deep Purple, Steppenwolf, Eric Clapton, Pink Floyd. 

The tour starts August 27th in Mobile, Alabama. Tickets will be available 90 days prior to the show through the venue or the usual ticket vendors (Ticketmaster). Be sure to keep a watch for The Mystic Orchestra appearing on national television programs soon.

Musicians:
FRANK GILCKEN (Guitar) - formally guitarist of Bang 
PHIL HILBORNE(Guitar)- guitarist from the massive hit Queen musical We Will Rock You at Londons Dominion Theatre and current Musical Director of NYRO.
JAMIE HUMPHRIES(Guitar)- who toured with The Australian Pink Floyd Show and performs on the West End Queen musical, We Will Rock You and also had Top 20 chart success in the UK as a session guitarist performing on the Fat Boy Slim style cross over single Rocket by Braund Reynolds .
CHUCK NEGRON- Formerly of Three Dog and had 21 Top 40 hits in the 1970s.
DEREK ST. HOLMES- The Ted Nugent Band
BRIAN CHATTON- from Nick Richards Boys Dont Cry, and their hit I Wanna Be A Cowboy. Brian has also recorded and toured with Phil Collins, meatloaf, Eric Burdon and a host of other top artists
... and many more.

For more information visit:MySpace.com - FLASHBACK "The Classic Rock Experience" - National Tour - Classic Rock / Rock - www.myspace.com/flashbacktour


----------

